# Average voltage for a 4670K @ 4-4.2Ghz?



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 13, 2013)

I previously had an A8 6600K@4.6Ghz. I just last week got a nice budget H81 board with an i5 4570 and the step up in gaming has been very nice with the few titles on the market that are heavily single threaded.

My board is actually capable of overclocking on unlocked chips and I am seriously considering returning my 4570 tomorrow and getting the 4670K for a difference of $40 CAD. I know I cant push it but what is the average voltage needed for a 4-4.2GHz overclock on the 4670K and will I notice much difference from the 3.4Ghz 4570?

This is purely for gaming btw Oblivion, Starcraft 2, GTA 4, Wow and all the other titles which benefit from stronger single thread/IPC/CPU performance.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Dec 13, 2013)

I find that overclocking only comes into play with dual video cards. Id say your good to for stock for now but if you are going to look into dual video cards into the not too distant future then it wont hurt getting a 4570k. Me personally, I probably would have got the 4570k in the first place but I reckon you've got a decent cpu stock or overclocked.


----------



## BiggieShady (Dec 13, 2013)

Outback Bronze said:


> I find that overclocking only comes into play with dual video cards.



With majority of games, yes, but open world games love CPU overclock if the draw distance is maxed ... and we all love to max stuff


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 13, 2013)

Outback Bronze said:


> I find that overclocking only comes into play with dual video cards. Id say your good to for stock for now but if you are going to look into dual video cards into the not too distant future then it wont hurt getting a 4570k. Me personally, I probably would have got the 4570k in the first place but I reckon you've got a decent cpu stock or overclocked.



TBH I'm not losing any extra money, I can still return the initial purchase and just add the 40 bucks for the 4670K. I may very well go SLI in future but I'll be changing the motherboard before any of that is possible (GF will get this one for some WoW) It was just such a good budget buy ($69) and enabled me to go haswell.

This is more just about increasing minimum framerates and wondering what sort of voltage is needed on average for a simple 4/4.2GHz overclock


----------



## Kaynar (Dec 13, 2013)

4.2Ghz on 4670K should not even require a manual voltage increase, just up the multiplier and the mobo will do the rest.

You will see a huge increase in performance for WoW and Starcraft2, but in particular in crowded areas in WoW you will never drop to low fps which is the most important.


----------



## BiggieShady (Dec 13, 2013)

Kaynar said:


> 4.2Ghz on 4670K should not even require a manual voltage increase, just up the multiplier and the mobo will do the rest.



Quite often the motherboard will over-volt the chip unnecessary by default (they do it just to be sure it will work for those less lucky in silicon lottery) ... OP should be able to lower it more using negative voltage offset in bios (better thermals, less fan noise and longer life).

EDIT: I don't know about haswell i5, but my ivy i5 is set to 4 GHz for 24/7 with -0.08 V offset ... fully stressed voltage goes up to 1.15 V ... by default it would go over 1.2 V unnecessary for 40x multiplier on this chip.


----------



## Ed_1 (Dec 13, 2013)

BiggieShady said:


> Quite often the motherboard will over-volt the chip unnecessary by default (they do it just to be sure it will work for those less lucky in silicon lottery) ... OP should be able to lower it more using negative voltage offset in bios (better thermals, less fan noise and longer life).
> 
> EDIT: I don't know about haswell i5, but my ivy i5 is set to 4 GHz for 24/7 with -0.08 V offset ... fully stressed voltage goes up to 1.15 V ... by default it would go over 1.2 V unnecessary for 40x multiplier on this chip.


I think it depends on the MB , My P8Z77v pro will do 1.120@4.2 with auto voltage , now if you raise LLC up ,then yeh voltage goes up but at that clock speed (4.0-4.2) there very good chance MB will supply enough .
Haswell might be slightly less , I am not sure could be very chip dependent , but 4.0-4.1 should work with no added voltage . Anyway it simple to add some with offset if needed .


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 13, 2013)

OK guys thanks for the input, I'll let you know how it goes later today


----------



## BiggieShady (Dec 13, 2013)

Ed_1 said:


> My P8Z77v pro will do 1.120@4.2 with auto voltage



Really? You just set 42x multiplier and everything at bios optimized defaults? And it maxes at 1.12 V? From my experience most Z77 boards have much more agressive default voltage settings (assuming that Load line calibration is off by default following Intel's specs).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 13, 2013)

I didn't think H81 boards had OCing features? It should atleast do 4ghz stock voltage.


----------



## Kaynar (Dec 13, 2013)

Even if the mobo sets 1.2v at 4.2ghz, thats not a lot of voltage for this chip


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 13, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I didn't think H81 boards had OCing features? It should atleast do 4ghz stock voltage.



Yep, me too. It seems this one can.....plenty of options in the bios and I have spoken to a couple of guys who have their 4670ks runing at 4.2 and 4,4. Only drawback is that its only a gen 2 pcie slot but I'm seeing no performance hit at all so pretty chuffed 

At only 3.4 Ghz its a massive step up from previous amd chips i have had......looking forward to 4Ghz. That will be plenty for my needs. Everything is super smooth as it is.


----------



## Ed_1 (Dec 13, 2013)

BiggieShady said:


> Really? You just set 42x multiplier and everything at bios optimized defaults? And it maxes at 1.12 V? From my experience most Z77 boards have much more agressive default voltage settings (assuming that Load line calibration is off by default following Intel's specs).


Yes, my VID goes up more, it scales to the multiplier but my Vcore on auto and auto everything else kind of levels out after 4.0 to 4.2 . I have not tried what happens with 4.3 , got a feeling would need offset there .
I happen to have data on voltage i wrote down and I post it . Note some of the data is stock and some is OC with staggered core multipliers . Also the OC above 40x where enabled with Intel XTU .

stock core 38x,38x, 37x, 36x
running prime95 4 threads , VID= 1.1309- 1.1359
vcore= 1.072- 1.08
OC 40x,40x, 39x, 38x
running prime95 4 threads , VID= 1.1759- 1.1809v
vcore= 1.104- 1.112
OC 42x ,42x ,41x ,40x
running prime95 4 threads , VID= 1.1809v- 1.859
vcore= 1.112- 1.120
OC 42x ,42x ,42x ,42x
running prime95 4 threads , VID= 1.1859v- 1.909v
vcore= 1.112- 1.120

I think what happens is many raise LLC right a way and this will boost vcore up , I bet a setting of high@4.1-4.2 would give 1.20+ on auto, though I have not tested.

Fore temps I get around 62c with prime95 @4.2 and say in BF4 58-59c , that is with 212evo HS .


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 13, 2013)

...PACMAN... said:


> Yep, me too. It seems this one can.....plenty of options in the bios and I have spoken to a couple of guys who have their 4670ks runing at 4.2 and 4,4. Only drawback is that its only a gen 2 pcie slot but I'm seeing no performance hit at all so pretty chuffed
> 
> At only 3.4 Ghz its a massive step up from previous amd chips i have had......looking forward to 4Ghz. That will be plenty for my needs. Everything is super smooth as it is.



There was a time were motherboard manufacturers offered H series boards that OCed until intel got wind and stopped it so yours must still have the bios for OCing. I would not flash it LOL


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 14, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> There was a time were motherboard manufacturers offered H series boards that OCed until intel got wind and stopped it so yours must still have the bios for OCing. I would not flash it LOL



I already did with the 4570 lol. It still has all over clocking options available. I just can't push it because of weak phases and no heatsinks on the mosfets. 


So..... I'm at 4ghz yay. Put the chip in and have stability tested at 1.15 and it's fine. Just let the gf play some WoW for 3 hrs solid on it and it runs like a friggin champ.

I Couldn't resist... I got the MSI GTX 760 gaming as well. The 270 X was fine. I just prefer Nvidia drivers and it was saying buy me lol. But even that has been a nice little step up from what I have seen so far.

Deadly quiet and runs cool.

I'm gonna have me a major benching session tonight ...... very happy


----------



## Ed_1 (Dec 14, 2013)

What was the voltage at stock clocks ?


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 14, 2013)

1.195v IIRC......However, I don't have the greatest cooler so I thought I would try a higher clock for less


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 18, 2013)

Update - So I have been playing for the past few days and I am now at 4.4ghz @1.25v avx stable woot. Not bad for a $69 h81 board lol( I'm thinking of eventually getting an Asus gene vi and getting this to 4.6 with better memory and ring bus scaling as these are heavily restricted on this board)

However that tops out at 92c with avx testing so I would like some help with getting a new cooler.

I have a budget of $100 cad and im open to either air or an aio water setup. Only have two slots for memory which are populated so this needs to be taken into account.

My case is a Fractal Arc Mini 1 so cooler height is restricted also.

Any recommendations for some powerful but quiet case fans would also be appreciated.

At 4.4 performance is seriously smooth and I'm very impressed in titles which utilize alot of the CPU.


----------

